# USD goes D1 now



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Well here we go, all the NCC teams are moving up, what a surprise, seems I was right a few years ago when I said it will be all the NCC teams still playing eachother 5 years from now because they will all have to move up................so what was wrong with the old NCC???


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

It was in D2!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tator said:


> Well here we go, all the NCC teams are moving up, what a surprise, seems I was right a few years ago when I said it will be all the NCC teams still playing eachother 5 years from now because they will all have to move up................so what was wrong with the old NCC???


Well....no,St. Cloud,Mankato,and Duluth are looking at the Northern Sun.Augustana has already petitioned the NSIC.Neb-Omaha isn't looking at D1 either.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

And UND is still beating up on Bemidji!!!!!!! :stirpot: oke:

Sorry tator.................I couldn't resist!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not for long....UND will now become "cannon fodder" for the big D1 schools.The shoe will be on the other foot. :splat:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You sure UND won't still just schedule Mayville, BSC, Mary, Jamestown, and Moorehead.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

now that just sounds rediculous, why would they do that???? I know deep down inside your upset because NDSU doesn't have a hockey team........admit it......puck lover


----------

